# مشروع تخرج قرية رياضية في بيرزيت



## فلنساوي خطير (13 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين محمد وعلى اله وصحبه ومن تبعه وسار على نهجه الى يوم الدين
الحمد لله الذي اعاننا على اكمال مشروعنا هذا على خير واتم وجه شاكرين الله عز وجل،
تحية طيبة الى كل من ساهم في انجاح وتطوير هذا المشروع بشكل خاص الى الدكتور شادي الغضبان رئيس دائرة الهندسة المعمارية جامعة بير زيت
مشروعنا عبارة عن _*"انشاء وتطوير قرية رياضية في بلدة بيرزيت"*_
المشروع مكون بشكل اساسي من ثلاث أقسام three main zones
القسم الاول: وهو المنطقة الترفيهية recreational zone والتي شملت مطاعم ومقاهي وساحات مفتوحة بالاضافة الى المناطق الخضراء التي تعكس صورة المشروع
القسم الثاني: وهو منطقة الانشطة الرياضيةsporting activities zone والتي احتوت على الاستاد الرياضي وعلى قاعتين رياضيتين - قاعة المسابح وقاعة الرياضات الداخلية- بالاضافة الى الملاعب الخارجية
اما القسم الثالث: فهو منطقة الاسكاناتhousing block zone التي كان الهدف منها استيعاب الوفود الرياضية القادمة لمشاهدة الاحداث الرياضية في المواسم الرياضية وفي المواسم الاخرى تستغل هذه الاسكانات لاستيعاب طلاب جامعة بيرزيت كون المشروع قريب من جامعة بيرزيت
تم الاهتمام بشكل رئيسي واساسي بحركة الطرق والمواصلات المحيطة بالمشروعcirculation كون هذا المشروع مشروع ضخم تتوافد اليه اعداد كبيرة من الزوار لذلك كان الاهتمام منصبا على عدم تكون ازمة في حركة السير في تلك المنطقة.
الى المشروع:
اولا: المخطط العام للمشروع site plan
 




ثانيا: مخطط الحركة circulation plan



 

ثالثا: مقطعين عرضي وطولي في المشروع sections







 

رابعا: منظور ثلاثي للمشروع بالكامل main 3D



 

خامسا: مناظير لمناطق مختلفة من المشروع shots



 



 

 

 



 



 



 



 



 
​



​


----------



## طير الحريه (15 فبراير 2009)

جميل شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## فوتي (19 فبراير 2009)

هل يمكن معرفة تفاصيل انشاء وبناء صالة رياضية بسيطة رجاءاً مع الشكر


----------



## ssb (16 يوليو 2009)

روعه ومجهود الصدق يشكر عليه


----------



## hananfadi (16 يوليو 2009)

مشروع رائع مشكور على المجهود و تحيا للاستاد المشرف


----------



## نادية (16 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع بس انا ما لميت بالشكل الخارجى كله لانو حجم الصور كبير جدااااااا
يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2009)

أستاد كرة القدم تصميمة جيد


----------



## فاطمة معماري (11 مارس 2010)

الصور مابتظهر عندي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا محتاجتها رجاء


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نور الكنعاني (12 مارس 2010)

ما قدرت افتح الصور اتمنى ان تبعث الصور الى بريدي الالكتروني او اي طريقة تانية لاني محتاجة كتير هيك نوع من المشاريع وشكرا جزيلا سلفا 
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## الشفق الابيض (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما قدرت افتح الصور اتمنى ان تبعث الصور الى بريدي الالكتروني[email protected] او اي طريقة تانية لاني محتاجة كتير هيك نوع من المشاريع وشكرا جزيلا سلفا 
و طلب شخصي ممكن تبعت معه فايل الاوتوكاد اكون شاكر ليك جدا ارجو الاهتمام*​


----------



## أبو الوليد نجد (8 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا مشكور


----------



## control210 (3 فبراير 2012)

الصور ماتظهر 
محتاجتهم كثيييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## نورسين2 (6 فبراير 2012)

مشروع حلو كتيير تسلم بشمهندس


----------



## نورسين2 (6 فبراير 2012)

بس ممكن تحط الفايل تبعهم اتوكاد من شان نستفيد اكتر في معالجة العلاقات الوضيفية بالمشروع لاني محتاجة لهدا المشروع ضروري لانه قريب من مشروع التخرج تبعي مع شكري


----------



## سحرالعماره (16 فبراير 2012)

ابداع


----------



## محمد العوضي (18 فبراير 2012)

فين الروابط


----------



## busman2006 (30 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا على هذا المشروع


----------



## العوامى 2011 (29 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

